# Boss Micro Digital Recorder



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's my latest toy...really neat! :banana: 

http://www.bosscorp.co.jp/products/en/MICRO_BR/index.html


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

sick...nice man. I want one really bad now. I need something to record anyway. How does it sounds? sound quality?


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Cool,

I'm on the market for something like that. Please give us a review :banana: 

How much does it cost ?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The Micro Br is so cool! I saw a demo at the Toronto Music Expo last October before it was released. This is the ultimate piece of equipment if you travel and like to take your guitar with you. The MP3 player is great for jamming along to backtracks or any music cd. Recording quality is excellent when going direct. I was extremely impressed with the built in mic. Nice built in drum machine...... I wish I needed one of these!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes Sir, it's got some 80 guitar pre-set effects that are quite good.
You can use/buy a 1 GB SDcard to store you recording or even MP3 with.
The drum loops are fun for jamming too.
It even has a very good guitar tuner built-in.
Uses 2 AA batteries or a 9V adapter that you must buy sepretely.
You can hook it into a CPU using a USB cable to up/download MP3's.
Heck, you can even play guitar along with the MP3 song & add FX too!! Sweet!
The microphone is mono & would be handy to bootleg at a concert with!
4 track recording as well..dang.. what an amazing little device about the size of a fat i-pod. 
There's alot to learn with this little gadget but it's actually fairly simple for all its basic duties. I'm glad I got it. 
You could ride a city bus with a guitar in your lap & the headphones on & jam your way home!! 
Cheers..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I went to a buddys place yesterday and had my first experience with his Boss Micro BR. I'm very impressed with the unit. We used this session to quickly put together a couple of new songs. We recorded a couple of guitar tracks direct, and then recorded the vocal. I dont think this type of unit can be beat for quickly putting together a demo. My friend has just got the unit, so it took us a while to figure out some of the functions. However, its pretty impressive that as soon as you're done, you have the mp3 available to do whatever you want with.
It wasnt clear to us if you can select a drum beat, and then record the drums as a track, or if the drum beats are only for jamming along with.

I will be picking one up soon. What do they sell for in Canadian music stores? He picked his up on Ebay.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

$300 at The Guitar Shop.
It really is an amazing little devil..I've ordered a 1gb SD card for more storage space too.:bow:


----------

